# benzoyl peroxide and quinoderm discontinued. Please recommend any other good cream



## Indy_bham

Hey guys

went to my local chemist yday and they both told me that both creams are no longer available. Can someone please recommend anther decent cream similar to those two. The lady at the chemist was trying to sell me some cream for 15 quid that I never heard of. Lol.


----------



## pez1206

News to me, have you tried ebay? I used to buy mine off ebay when I lived in the UK, and in Australia you can buy a similar product otc no problem.


----------



## tyke1

http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/quinoderm-cream-p1703.html. Or got to docs and ask for acnecide gel.


----------



## xpower

http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/benzoyl-peroxide.html


----------



## Indy_bham

Thanks lads. Has anyone ordered from them sites before


----------



## rectus

tyke1 said:


> http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/quinoderm-cream-p1703.html.





Indy_bham said:


> Thanks lads. Has anyone ordered from them sites before


Ordered Quinoderm 5% from there a couple of weeks ago. Got free delivery too with a code.


----------



## brandon91

tyke1 said:


> http://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/quinoderm-cream-p1703.html. Or got to docs and ask for acnecide gel.


cheers for that link couldnt find quinoderm anywhere just bought a couple tubs, if this dont sort me im going on 'tane


----------



## seyrah

I work in Pharmacy, looks to be only Acnecide that hasn't been discontinued so far.. Still, It's 5% Benzoyl Peroxide so it should do the trick!


----------



## rectus

Is Quinoderm actually discontinued then? I bought some 10% last week from Boots and the pharmacist said they had troubles with their supplier and that was the last one on the shelf. 25g isn't going to last me long!


----------



## seyrah

The last I heard, Quinoderm wasn't discontinued but was just going through a long term 'supply problem' and it is due back at some point.


----------



## rectus

Just to confirm " Quinoderm has not been discontinued. There has been a high demand and stock is making its way into retailers." Source: Quinoderm (Tuesday 7th April 2013)


----------



## Lethagized

Brevoxyl is another option. Stronger than panoxyl


----------



## Suprakill4

My mate got some benzoyl peroxide cream off amazon very recently, was the 10% stuff. Didnt know it was now discontinued!


----------



## ashmo

Skinoren.


----------



## rectus

I managed to get myself 2 tubes of Quinoderm 10% from EChemist.co.uk


----------



## squatthis

I went a couple of weeks back and they said they didn't have it because of supply problems..... until I pointed it out on the shelf


----------



## rectus

squatthis said:


> I went a couple of weeks back and they said they didn't have it because of supply problems..... until I pointed it out on the shelf


Supply problems with prescription glasses? hahaha


----------



## squatthis

rectus said:


> Supply problems with prescription glasses? hahaha


maybe something like that. Or maybe I didn't have enough spots to justify wasting his few remaining tubes on.


----------



## rectus

squatthis said:


> maybe something like that. Or maybe I didn't have enough spots to justify wasting his few remaining tubes on.


This is my concern when I go into the pharmacies to ask for Quinoderm, that I may have to prove I need it by whipping my t-shirt off and presenting my glorious acne with a rear lat spread.


----------



## DutchTony

I tried to buy some quinoderm today at asda and then at my local pharmacy. Lady there told me there is an issue with an ingredient, and it wont be available again till next year! If I'd have known about this I would have stocked up....


----------



## ashmo

Panoxyl 10 Aquagel Acne Scar Cream - Tower Health


----------

